# Cheat Codes



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Remember Cheats, Game Shark, Game Genie, and a bunch of other stuff. Cheat Codes where the shit. I'm not talking about hacks, I'm talking up down up down left right left right a b a b select start, or even all the cheat codes for GTA. All games back in the day. Am I the only one who misses them?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Uh... they're still around.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

Cheat codes are for pussies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cheat codes are for pussies.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2012)

I still think that Contra is unplayable without the Konami code.
But i never even managed to beat it _with_ the cheat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I remember someone was selling an unofficial(obviously) gameshark esque thing for PS3 at comicon last year. Dunno if it was legit though.


But yeah, i still have 2 gameshark CD's for ps2, and 1 for PS1 

And you can never forget the classic up down left right hold a start for sonic 1

or the options 19 65 9 16  level select code and 4 1 2 6 super sonic code for Sonic 2

For GTA 3 and Vice city...at one point a lot of them by heart, but that was a long time ago


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont miss them


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL gameshark is the best. Dat FFVIII debug menu cheat ftw.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cheat codes are for pussies.




Not sure if your really like this or it's an act but God your annoying.


Anyway,  awww yes cheat codes back in my ps1/ps2 days big head mode/God mode good times, guess it's to silly for this gen of players and not hardcore for older oh well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> Not sure if your really like this or it's an act but God your annoying.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cheat codes are for pussies.



Some people use them to make a game harder, actually. >_>

They're also useful if you don't want to waste time grinding for a certain item drop in an RPG or something like that.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cheat codes are for pussies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2012)

Why'd you use my avatar?


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why'd you use my avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2012)

Krush has gone wild.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2012)

I bet you came into this thread just to find out what cheat codes were 




I tend to agree with Hattinfsasfkab. Codes are weak. They killed a game's potential fun.

Need for Speed 2 had a couple cool codes though. Driving a gigantic T-Rex parade float was awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2012)

**


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Countless cheats for Pokemon..

Missingo cheat. Pokemon blue.

Fuck y'all.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to like using cheat codes to have a bit of fun, unlimited ammo + no reload in Perfect Dark was a real delight with some weapons. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2012)

Whenever my friends came over and brought GTA with them, we used to take turns fucking around of playing the mission with cheats on. 

Now I'm so used to it I can't play GTA without them


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2012)

I think those who can play games like contra, battletoads, f-zero without cheats have my respect. Apart from that,i can never kill the challenge of a game with cheats. I only use it for boring games i want to see the ending or extremely long games i want to finish quick.


----------

